# Book Cliffs fall bear



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, I am fairly new to bear hunting. I drew the BC fall archery hunt. I have never hunted to BC before but will be scouting a lot this summer. 

I have a good idea where to start scouting for places to bait. Any advice for that area or baiting techniques would be appreciated. I am not looking for your specific locations, just general techniques like, should I bait at the top or bottom of a canyon? What type of tree community is best to run bait? Stuff like that. Please PM if you would rather keep it private. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All you have to do to find bears in the Book Cliffs is to go look for them. I can't remember a time that I have been hunting out there that we didn't run into them, they are everywhere. This last muzzle loader season I was talking to a hunter that said that they moved camp because of all the bears in the area that they were camping at. I saw him a couple of days later and he said that there were just as many bears where he had move to. 

I know of a couple of areas that I would hunt them if I had a tag but it all depends on how much you want to hike, both of them are a good ways off of the road.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> All you have to do to find bears in the Book Cliffs is to go look for them. I can't remember a time that I have been hunting out there that we didn't run into them, they are everywhere. This last muzzle loader season I was talking to a hunter that said that they moved camp because of all the bears in the area that they were camping at. I saw him a couple of days later and he said that there were just as many bears where he had move to.
> 
> I know of a couple of areas that I would hunt them if I had a tag but it all depends on how much you want to hike, both of them are a good ways off of the road.


Thanks critter. I'm would like to find areas that are less disturbed so I am willing to walk.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent you a PM. Good luck on your hunt. You're going to have tons of fun. I should be out there deer hunting in late August.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Sent you a PM. Good luck on your hunt. You're going to have tons of fun. I should be out there deer hunting in late August.


AF. I did not see your message.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> AF. I did not see your message.


Curious. I sent another. If this one doesn't go through, shoot me a PM and I'll respond to it--maybe that'll work.


----------

